# EVO formula change



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

EVO has changed it's formulas. I am NOT happy about this. Why?

PEAS!

I hate peas, lentils, and beans in dog food. My problem dog can't have peas as the main carbohydrate source, and it's better if there are none at all in his food. This was one of the three grain-free kibbles he would reliably eat without issues, but now it's been whittled down to just one. The other dogs don't do as well on pea-inclusive food as they do on foods with potatoes instead, which is what EVO's Red Meat and Turkey & Chicken formulas used to have. But the peas aren't the only change, they have also revamped the whole formula to include things that weren't in there before.

Red meat before:
Beef, Lamb Meal, Potatoes, Eggs, Sunflower Oil, Buffalo, Lamb, Venison, Herring Oil, Natural Flavors, Apples, Carrots, Tomatoes, Alfalfa Sprouts, Cottage Cheese, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins: (Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, Betaine Hydrochloride, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Beta Carotene, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Biotin, Folic Acid), Minerals: (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper, Dried Chicory Root, Direct-Fed Microbials: (Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product)

Red Meat now:
Beef, Pork Meal, Salmon Meal, Tapioca Starch, Peas, Sunflower Oil (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a Source of Vitamin E), Beef Fat, Bison, Lamb, Venison, Natural Flavors, Menhaden Oil, Apples, Eggs, Carrots, Potassium Chloride, Pumpkin, Tomatoes, Cottage Cheese, Alfalfa Sprouts, Minerals: (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Dried Chicory Root Extract, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamins (Betaine Hydrochloride, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Beta Carotene, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Biotin, Folic Acid), Direct Fed Microbials (Dried Enterococcus faecium, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus, Dried Lactobacillus), Rosemary Extract

Turkey & Chicken before:
Turkey, chicken, turkey meal, chicken meal, potatoes, herring meal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of vitamin E), natural flavors, eggs, apples, tomatoes, potassium chloride, carrots, vitamins (ascorbic acid, vitamin E supplement, betaine hydrochloride, vitamin A supplement, niacin supplement, calcium pantothenate, beta carotene, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, biotin, folic acid), cottage cheese, minerals (zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, calcium iodate), alfalfa sprouts, dried chicory root, direct-fed microbials (dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product)

Turkey & Chicken now:
Turkey, Chicken, Chicken Meal, Salmon Meal, Menhaden Meal, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a Source of Vitamin E), Peas, Tapioca Starch, Natural Flavors, Apples, Eggs, Tomatoes, Carrots, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Cottage Cheese, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Alfalfa Sprouts, Dried Chicory Root Extract, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamins (Betaine Hydrochloride, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Beta Carotene, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Direct Fed Microbials (Dried Enterococcus faecium, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus, Dried Lactobacillus casei), Rosemary Extract

I have not yet seen this in stores so I do not know if a price hike is included. Wouldn't surprise me if one was.

I really would not care as long as my dogs did well on it, but the problem dog is immensely picky, and peas ALWAYS WITHOUT FAIL cause some nasty problems for him. I am also not fond of the death-farts and humongous crap all the dogs have on pea-inclusive foods, so they are generally not on my list of acceptable foods.

Way to go EVO (and Proctor and Gamble), way to go. I stuck with you though all those recalls last year, but then you had to go and do this. You just permanently lost a formerly loyal customer.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

Losech said:


> EVO has changed it's formulas. I am NOT happy about this. Why?
> 
> PEAS!
> 
> ...


I am sorry to see this trend continue. You may find these foods to your liking:

N&D Grain-Free canine | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.

The calcium, phosphorous and total ash are much better and there is a 42/22 ALS food as well. It is specified for Small-Medium Breed Puppies but can be fed to any dog if that level of nutrition is required.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I think Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream still uses potatoes as its carb source.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

We recently picked up two 28# bags of the dry turkey/chicken Evo & I do not see any peas on them.

From where are you getting this information?


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

Yep Nature's Variety is doing the same thing too. Instinct now has chickpeas and peas.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

The formula changes are listed on the company website. I believe, by law, that the dog food companies can continue to use bags with out-dated information for at least six months to use up their inventory. It's always a good idea to periodically checkout formulas online.

I see these changes as part of a continuing marketing trend as well as improving the companies' bottom-line. Peas and chickpeas sound healthier to the average consumer, but they also add a much higher level of protein and therefor reduces the amount of meat needed to maintain the current protein percentage.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Ugh. Makes me so angry. My dogs do not do well on pea inclusive foods. Also, peas and lentils contain phytoestrogens that can have a negative affect on canine fertility. Peas and lentils are NOT better than potatoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I actually have to actively SEEK a food with potatoes instead of peas, and it's getting harder and harder.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

MarieLovesChis said:


> Yep Nature's Variety is doing the same thing too. Instinct now has chickpeas and peas.


Ha, thank goodness I'm chucking in NV. At just the right time. That was lucky.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

PDXdogmom said:


> The formula changes are listed on the company website. I believe, by law, that the dog food companies can continue to use bags with out-dated information for at least six months to use up their inventory. It's always a good idea to periodically checkout formulas online.
> 
> I see these changes as part of a continuing marketing trend as well as improving the companies' bottom-line. Peas and chickpeas sound healthier to the average consumer, but they also add a much higher level of protein and therefor reduces the amount of meat needed to maintain the current protein percentage.


Re the EVO Turkey/Chicken dry food: As you indicated, potatoes have been replaced by peas & tapioca starch in the carb mix. When I talked to Natura about these changes, I was told that peas (NOT chickpeas) were substituted for potatoes to lower the glycemic index of the food, for their clients with diabetic dogs. I was unable to get any specific information regarding tapioca; they will be contacting me about it. However, some research I have seen seems to suggest that it is used instead of potatoes because of allergies: Tapioca Instead of Potatoes in Dog Food - Pets

Other than that, I did not see any real changes in the ingredients other than salmon meal replacing turkey meal and a specific type of herring (menhadden) replacing the generic "herring" listing.

Meanwhile, the protein has gone up from (min) 42.0% to 43.94%, and the fat from (min) 22% to 23.77%. Which to me translates to the fact that this is not a food for all dogs, but really only those that need that amount of fat & protein to maintain a high energy level.

I was again assured that none of the ingredients are sourced from China. They actually have an affiliated website that shows where their ingredients come from: Natura - See Beyond the Bag

FWIW,


----------



## AngelaPrimanti (Feb 24, 2014)

Calcium	2.61 %
Phosphorus	1.63 %

Not in my dogs!!!!!


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

FarminaND said:


> I am sorry to see this trend continue. You may find these foods to your liking:
> 
> N&D Grain-Free canine | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.
> 
> The calcium, phosphorous and total ash are much better and there is a 42/22 ALS food as well. It is specified for Small-Medium Breed Puppies but can be fed to any dog if that level of nutrition is required.


They do look pretty good. Do you know if they are available in Oregon yet? (specifically southern Oregon) The last time I went to the Grange there was no Farmina there yet.



BrownieM said:


> Ugh. Makes me so angry. My dogs do not do well on pea inclusive foods. Also, peas and lentils contain phytoestrogens that can have a negative affect on canine fertility. Peas and lentils are NOT better than potatoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I actually have to actively SEEK a food with potatoes instead of peas, and it's getting harder and harder.


Tell me about it. I was going to try Acana a while ago, but, PEAS! They used to use potatoes. It's so hard to find kibbles without peas (or lentils or beans of some sort) that it drives me batty trying to do so.



SubMariner said:


> Meanwhile, the protein has gone up from (min) 42.0% to 43.94%, and the fat from (min) 22% to 23.77%. Which to me translates to the fact that this is not a food for all dogs, but really only those that need that amount of fat & protein to maintain a high energy level.


I bet the peas made the protein go up.
My dogs universally do better on very high protein/fat foods. Their condition drops when I feed them lower protein/fat food, so I prefer to stick with stuff over 35% protein but I will go no lower than 30%.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

Losech said:


> They do look pretty good. Do you know if they are available in Oregon yet? (specifically southern Oregon) The last time I went to the Grange there was no Farmina there yet.
> 
> 
> Tell me about it. I was going to try Acana a while ago, but, PEAS! They used to use potatoes. It's so hard to find kibbles without peas (or lentils or beans of some sort) that it drives me batty trying to do so.
> ...


Please contact Joe Aschoff at Whole Pet NW in Vancouver Washington. Joe Aschoff
[email protected]

His company covers Northern California, Oregon, Washington and Idaho.

You should also look at our Ancestral Grain line. 28% - 35% protein. Grain limited to 20%. We have a 30% and 35% food that might suit you.

High Protein, 20% Ancestral Grain | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Losech said:


> They do look pretty good. Do you know if they are available in Oregon yet? (specifically southern Oregon) The last time I went to the Grange there was no Farmina there yet.
> 
> 
> Tell me about it. I was going to try Acana a while ago, but, PEAS! They used to use potatoes. It's so hard to find kibbles without peas (or lentils or beans of some sort) that it drives me batty trying to do so.
> ...


They are not chickpeas, which are higher in protein. "Regular" garden peas would not add that much protein to the mix.

What may have introduced a higher level of protein may have been the substitution of salmon meal for turkey meal.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

don't be discouraged. you'll find a food without peas and grains.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

FarminaND said:


> Please contact Joe Aschoff at Whole Pet NW in Vancouver Washington. Joe Aschoff
> [email protected]
> 
> His company covers Northern California, Oregon, Washington and Idaho.
> ...


Nice thread hijack plus advertising for your product.

Perhaps in future you might be so kind as to communicate with individuals via PM?


----------



## saya (Oct 25, 2010)

I got a sample of the farmina herring Saya liked the taste of it. she isn't a picky dog though. 

Can ask for samples on FB or on their contact page on their site. Info | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.

I plan to try the chicken ancestral grains one for Bella soon she still has good bit of current kibble. 

Once I get Bella switched I'll write up how she does on it. 

I plan to get 5.5lb bag of the herring kibble soon for Saya as treat and once in while small snack.


----------

